# ANYBODY TRIED THE TURKEY BASTER WAY??? Lol



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Im in work and have just been told by one of my clients to try the turkey baster way, she said a friend of hers had done this after 7 years of trying and sucessfully got pregnant.

I have looked this up on the net and it's everwhere on there and some recommend trying this before IVF.
Anybody out there treid this?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

A colleague of mine told me it had worked for her step daughter!
Her and partner had tried iui and ivf and both failed.  So they tried turkey baster and she's pregnant!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi 

I have heard you can get basting kits on the net.  Not sure from where though.  I haven't tried this method myself, could be worth a go    

Andi


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG Scouse thats amazing im on day 17 now, prob past oy oV date but obviously still fertile, im gonna give it a shot just bought a 10ml syringe, lol... I told my husband he looked puzzled....

Ill let ya know in 2 weeks if it's worked,
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Confession time - but don't tell ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!   
We tried it couple of times but I laughed sooooooo much I probably pushed it back out!   
NOW THAT'S TOP SECRET!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol.... Secret? You have just told around 1000's of women   Im on day 17 of my cycle and have just done an OV test but is showing just the one line, do you think its worth doing still being on day 17?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Scouse said:


> A colleague of mine told me it had worked for her step daughter!
> Her and partner had tried iui and ivf and both failed. So they tried turkey baster and she's pregnant!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spooks you are so funny

i say try it if you want but if its gona add pressure then steer clear. sex becomes all about baby making when ttc and this will have an even bigger impact unless your prepared to have fun at the same time


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Leighsa said:


> Lol.... Secret? You have just told around 1000's of women  Im on day 17 of my cycle and have just done an OV test but is showing just the one line, do you think its worth doing still being on day 17?


Depends how long your cycle is// I'm normally about a 32 day cycle so often ov about day 16/17! I advise a few drinks (I know they say it effects fertility but a couple won't harm) to relax you and to make it a giggle....... don't take it too seriously!


----------

